# rolled chords in chopin op.48



## larrymac (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello~~
was hoping somebody could enlighten me on the 'proper stylistic practice' of rolling the chords in the chorale section in the c minor nocturne.... i am resigning myself to the old maxim of "whatever sounds the best to you" , but i have heard all manner of execution of this section on youtube, cd's, etc. my main question is ~~~ should the larger chords be played hands together with the broken notes (the upper ones in the left hand)coming afterwards, or are the chords rolled with the lower bass notes coming first.... any ideas would be so very welcome.... thanks, peace and light from southeastern nc!!


----------



## shaulhadar (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello larry, you need to play the lower bass notes first, and than the upper melody. 
i hope it helps, it's one of Chopin's amazing works.


----------

